# Looking at 4 wheelers...dealer recommendations



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking to buy a new rancher....any dealer recommendations out there


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nate in Alabama at Shoal Polaris. Or Shane at Rock Powersports in Shreveport La. Tell them Joey referred


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Preferably somewhat local


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nate in Alabama can ship it to your door and you still save about 2k over what you will pay here. Sometimes he has deals that save you about 3k. Shreveport is only like a 4 hour drive and you save about the same


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome...ill give them a call...thanks again


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I just bought a ranger from Nate. Easy to deal with and saved a ton of $$.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

this is very true, my next dirt bike might come from oregon and ill still be thousands ahead ,some dealerships actually stackem deep and sellem cheap


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Talked to Nate....and he had an awesome deal to offer. I just don't know enough about polaris atvs as far as realiabilty to hop on it vs a honda


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Bought 2 fully loaded Polaris Rangers from Shoul's earlier this month. Saved lots of $$$$$ and they shipped them to camp.


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

*Honda/Kawasaki Dealer Recomendations*

Any Recomendations on Honda or Kawasaki Dealers?


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

customflat said:


> Any Recomendations on Honda or Kawasaki Dealers?


UV Country in Alvin did me right on my Kawasaki


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Brookhaven Honda in Brookhaven Mississippi just got the 2015 Rancher 4 4770 out the door


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

popo1984 said:


> Brookhaven Honda in Brookhaven Mississippi just got the 2015 Rancher 4 4770 out the door


2x4? Es?


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

4x4 Manual


----------

